# GCC-4 for Windows?



## VeteranAce (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

I have to write a few programs (C or C++) for a lecture at University, whereby the following environment is required:

- Linux with GCC-4 (with the standard libraries)
- program called "qmake"

They are going to test the programs in a Linux/Debian environment.

Is there a programming environment out there which runs under Windows XP which sort of simulates the above requirements? 
I'm going to slowly switch my work to Linux someday in any case, but currently, its not possible for me to set up a Linux environment on my Notebook (HDD space and time are the factors).


----------

